# what is an ocean perch classified as???



## mt0218463 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Missy and I have a 55 gal saltwater tank. I have bought a fish from my lfs about a month ago for my boyfriend and the sign at the store said it was a ocean perch. He is a little red-spotted fish about 2 inches long, he likes to hop on the bottom and dig in the sand. However, I think he is kind of territorial. I am excepting to put more fish in the tank with him and my other fish, but i don't know if he is going to be a problem or not? Any suggestions? And also, what class of fish would he fall into... hawkfish? grouper? What???


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Seem to be a vicious little critter. They are ambush predators. Ocean perch feed by resting on the ocean bottom and ambushing their prey. Their diet consists of squid, royal red prawns and cardinal fish. I many other unassuming fish that may pass by.

From what I understand, they are also tasty table fare.


----------

